# Win a Ride with Team Stahl in 2013 Great Race



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

Stahls’ customers are invited to win a once-in-a-lifetime experience this summer. Simply visit 
www.facebook.com/spiritofstahls now through June 7 and enter to win the opportunity to ride with Ted and Mary Stahl along the mighty Mississippi River in their 1934 Ford Phaeton during the 2013 Great Race. This year’s Great Race route begins June 22 in St. Paul, Minnesota, winding down along the Mississippi and ending June 30 in Mobile, Alabama. 

Several winners will be announced on June 10, each as a special guest to ride along for a segment of the race helping Ted and Mary navigate the route. This experience entails looking for unmarked dirt roads and obscure landmarks while viewing amazing scenery through the heartland of America in a classic car.

“We had such a great time in the race last year we wanted to invite our customers to ride along,” says Ted Stahl, chairman of the board, GroupeSTAHL. “Our customers are great American entrepreneurs, and we’d love to have them join us on the route through the heartland of America.”

The Great Race is an annual cross-country antique car race presented by Hemmings Motor News and Hagerty. This competition is open to only pre-World War II vehicles. Drivers and their guests embrace the challenge of meeting specific timelines in effort for the perfect score. In the spirit of antique cars, electronic devices are not permitted. Each driver must rely solely on a compass and map. 

Winners of “Ride with Team Stahl” in the Great Race must be 18 years or older and provide transportation to and from their designated segments of the race. Segments of the race will last approximately four to five hours. 

GroupeSTAHL uses social media platforms to interact with customers about products, services, trends, and news. The company is now using social media in an innovative way to offer customers the opportunity to join Ted Stahl, Chairman of the Board for GroupeSTAHL, in the Great Race. Follow Ted at Ted Stahl's Blog - Let's Talk About Heat Printing and visit www.facebook.com/spiritofstahls. 

Stahls’ ID Direct™, a GroupeSTAHL Company, is a world leader specializing in the development, manufacturing, and distribution of heat printing technologies. Stahls’ ID Direct™ provides customers with the most cost effective and efficient ways to decorate garments. Stahls’ ID Direct™ is located in St. Clair Shores, MI with GroupeSTAHL operations located throughout North and South America, Europe, Asia, and Australia. For more information, go to stahlsID.com, call 800.4.STAHLS, or email [email protected].


----------

